# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Tool] [Repost] SIG & MD5 Protection Remover

## stoneharry

Due to some technical difficulties with the site, this thread was deleted. This is a repost of that thread since it is a useful tool: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...n-remover.html

All credit to VX2.



hi all again.

this patch remove MD5 and signature (SIG) checks what must allow you to launch wow with any modified files. also it's remove renaming existing folders
\\Interface\GlueXML\
\\Interface\FrameXML\
\\Interface\AddOns\Blizzard_*\
what allow you use modified files in these folders without packing.

I use it on 3.2.2.10505 version (yet), and I can check up working capacity of other patches only at a "launch before login" stage. but theoretically, should work it all.

------------------------------------------
-- 1.12.1



```
########################################################
# Powershell script to patch WoW.exe so it doesn't do
# signature checks. For WoW 1.12.1 (5875) only!
########################################################

# Read in the original WoW.exe
$wow = [System.IO.File]::ReadAllBytes("WoW.exe");

# Patch the executable
$wow[0x2f113a] = 0xeb;
$wow[0x2f113b] = 0x19;

$wow[0x2f1158] = 0x03;

$wow[0x2f11a7] = 0x03;

$wow[0x2f11f0] = 0xeb;
$wow[0x2f11f1] = 0xb2;

# Save the modified version
[System.IO.File]::WriteAllBytes("WoW-modified.exe", $wow);
```

Source: [Tutorial] Breaking News, An In-Depth Guide - Page 3

------------------------------------------
-- 3.X
3.2.2.10505 - wow_unsig(10505).zip (VirusTotal report)
3.3.0.10958 - wow_unsig(1095 :Cool: .zip (VirusTotal report)
3.3.0.11159 - wow_unsig(11159).zip (VirusTotal report)
3.3.2.11403 - wow_unsig(11403).zip (VirusTotal report)
3.3.3.11685 - wow_unsig(11685).zip (VirusTotal report)
3.3.3.11723 - wow_unsig(11723).zip (VirusTotal report)
3.3.5.12340 - wow_unsig(12340).zip (VirusTotal report)
------------------------------------------
-- 4.X
- from now, renaming of Blizzard addons folders not disabled (can't see a reason in it)
4.0.0.12911 - wow_unsig(12911).zip (VirusTotal report)

- removed first online package check
4.0.3.13329 - wow_unsig(13329).zip (VirusTotal report)

- added "second socket connection" fix
- all available fixes separated and have a tool tip with short description
- above forced me write my own "engine", thereby FSG 2.0 packed (i.e. some not smart AV may don't like it)
v1.01
- added: maximize patch number limitation

4.0.3.13329 - WoWPatcher1.01(13329).zip (VirusTotal report)
4.0.6.13596 - WoWPatcher(13596).zip (VirusTotal report)
4.0.6.13623 - WoWPatcher(13623).zip(FSG) (VirusTotal report)
because AV's greatly aggro vs fsg, packer was changed.
it have absolutely no changes and identical functionality just different packer.
4.0.6.13623 - WoWPatcher(13623)pt.zip (VirusTotalReport)
------------------------------------------
I couldn't test "Second socket connection" fix and in this case this fix temporary disabled. would be added later. anyway if you'll get "wow.exe" already with this fix, patcher would work with modified version too.
4.1.0.13914 - WoWPatcher(13914)nossc.zip (VirusTotalReport)
4.1.0.14007 - WoWPatcher(14007)nossc.zip (VirusTotalReport)
4.2.0.14333 - WoWPatcher(14333)nossc.zip(VirusTotal report)
4.2.0.14480 - WoWPatcher(14480)nossc.zip (VirusTotal report)
4.2.2.14545 - WoWPatcher(14545)nossc.zip (VirusTotal report)
4.3.0.15050 - WoWPatcher(15050)nossc.zip (virscan.org report)
4.3.2.15211 - WoWPatcher(15211)nossc.zip (VirusTotal report)
4.3.3.15354 - WoWPatcher(15354)nossc.zip (VirusTotal report)
4.3.4.15595 - WoWPatcher(15595)nossc.zip (VirusTotal report)


if you have error message about missing Comdlg32.ocx read this:
for x86
for x64
also you may try to install any runtime package with this ocx, for sample like jameszero.net | RuntimePack


I don't trace for official updates, so if at following update this patch will be necessary to someone, just remind me.

I strongly recommend you, do not use modified client for official servers.




if you'll get error message like:



> Warning! Incorrect checksumm of signaturefile function or incorrect byte(s) at fix offset


try to set your windows language as english. I can't tell you more, but this issue was resolved at posts 100, 101, 103


how to fix protections manually:

ok. as I promised, I post about how to find protection functions and how to disable it.
at first, I'm not a "cool hacker", and some steps may be unnecessary, or will seem to be ridiculous for someone. you may feel free to correct.

I'll explain it on 15595 revision. for other revision it may have a minor difference.

now. tools what I use:
- Olly Debugger 2.0 (for basic search)
- IDA Pro 5.5 (for advanced viewing and analyzing)
- WinHEX 12.2 (for fix offsets)
you may use other versions, but GUI may have a few difference.

- make an additional two copies of your "wow.exe". first for IDA (may be in other folder). second for test "hot fixes". file for tests, must be located in "wow" folder, i.e. it must have a different name, for sample "wow_h.exe".
- now open your original "wow.exe" by Olly debugger. you'll see that:

- open your "wow_h.exe" by WinHex, you'll see that:

if your offsets is not as hexadecimal, just click once in any offset of this column.
- open your "wow.exe" for IDA by IDA, after few minutes of analyzing, you'll see that:


now by fixes.
*wow.mfil:*
basic fix. if you not fix it, you may not continue.
- in olly. hit right click in disassembled listing and in context menu, select "Search for/All referenced strings":

- you'll see a "Text strings referenced in Wow" window (if no - select it in "Windows" menu). hit "Ctrl+F" and type "wow.mfil", then click "ok". first what you'll see would "Failed to open a required archive because WoW.mfil failed to download.". it's not what you need. hit "Ctrl+L" (search next), while you not find an exactly "WoW.mfil" string. double click on this string, and you'll jump in required subfunction. click at first command of this sub, and you'll see, who call it ("Local call from 406DE9"):

- alt-tab to your IDA and hit "G", type founded offset (406DE9). it's a main "mfil" protection function. list up to beginning of it. you can see a big jump through full function:

hit to "jz" in "jz loc_406EFB" and remember it memory offset (406D54).
- alt-tab to olly, hit "Ctrl+G" and type this offset. all what you need, is just a replace "JE" , by "JMP". you may do it directly by double click on "JE 00406EFB" and replace, to make "JMP 00406EFB". but "JE" is a two byte command, "0F84 A1010000", while "JMP" is a one byte command "E9". to keeping size, olly add "NOP" command (do nothing), after your editing (E9A201000090 - jmpoffsetnop). to reduce byte changing, you may manually replace "0F84" (JE), to "90E9"(NOP, JMP). just hit "Ctrl+E" and write over "0F84" "90E9", then click "ok":

you can see, what you make what you need, by changing only two bytes (red). you may check both variants, to undo changes, just select red string(s), and hit "Alt+BackSpace".
- now you must fix it in your "exe". alt-tab back to ida. when you click on "jz" to see a memory offset (406D54), at left field, you can see a file offset for this command (6154). it's what you need for fixing.
alt-tab to winhex, hit "Alt+G" and type this offset. you'll jump to it:

now replace "0F84" by "90E9" and click save button.
now your "mfil" protection is fixed. to test - just disable your internet connection and launch fixed "wow.exe" ("wow_h.exe"). if all is ok, you'll see a login screen.

*patch number limitation:*
easiest fix. just alt-tab to olly, hit "Ctrl+Home" to go at beginning, when hit "Ctrl+F" ("Search for/Command...") and type "cmp edi,3CEB", where "3CEB" is a hexadecimal number of revision (15595) to convert, you may use an ordinary windows calculator. look at bytes for command: "81FF EB3C0000". "81FF" is a command "CMP EDI", but keep in mind, what 4 bytes after, is a byte-reversed hexadecimal minor revision ("EB 3C 00 00", not "00 00 3C EB"). get memory offset for this command, alt-tab to ida and jump to this offset. remember file offset and alt-tab to winhex. just increase minor revision value (maximum is "00 00 00 10"). i.e. skip "81FF", and replace "EB 3C 00 00" by "00 00 00 10". save changes.
for test, you may make an any mpq archive, and launch fixed wow. if all is ok, you'll see a similar named archives in cache folders (both - basic and local).

*signaturefile:*
- alt-tab in olly, go back to "Text strings referenced in Wow" window, hit "Ctrl+Home" to go at beginning, hit "Ctrl+F" and type "signaturefile". jump to founded offset. look who call this sub ("Local call from 406A0F"). open this offset in ida.
you'll see a big function, but you need only exactly this call. click on it and change "tab view" from "IDA View-A", to "HEX View-A". you'll see this:

highlighted bytes is a full call-command. all what you need is a remove it by replacing of "nop"'s. look at file offset, alt-tab to winhex, jump to file offset and replace "E8 9C D9 FF FF" by "90 90 90 90 90". save changes.

that's all.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*November 3 2014*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*October 29 2014*

Version #
*6.0.3.19116*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,386 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 EC29* replace *E8 15 94 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 20,762 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 9BAE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 9BAF* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## Antan

Thanks for reposting this thread stoneharry !
And thanks you too jh16 for all your releases and informations  :Smile: 

I have tried lot of things, and in few minutes, i have successfully removed the GlueXML security !
It's pretty like Mop system, a little bit more difficult than Wotlk/Cata



> For WoW 6.0.3 19116 (32 bits)
> LUA FIXS
> 
> *Remove ".old" rename folder system :*
> 
> Offset : *0038 1F5A*
> Replace : 74
> By : 75
> 
> ...


There is 2 things to do :
*Remove the ".old" rename system :* 
If you create a folder Interface/glueXML/*.lua in your wow folder, and you start WoW
You can see GlueXML is renamed GlueXML.old

A very simple change, jz by jnz is required  :Big Grin: 

The fix will remove this function  :Smile: 

*Remove GlueXML protection :* 
You have to do this after the old rename sytem, it's like Mop, a little bit harder than cata/tlk
(look this modcraft's thread Modcraft - View topic - [TUTORIAL]*Remove GlueXML-Check from WoW.exe)
The case 3 is just higher than other cases, so you will need to use JMP LONG instead of JMP SHORT

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*December 3 2014*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*November 26 2014*

Version #
*6.0.3.19243*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,387 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 EB52* replace *E8 A8 92 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 20,764 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 9BBE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 9BC0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## frozen4

thanks
where is the old thread?

----------


## jh16

> thanks
> where is the old thread?


It was deleted due to some technical issues. Same thing happened to the original tMorph and a few other threads.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*December 18 2014*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*December 15 2014*

Version #
*6.0.3.19342*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,387 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 ED31* replace *E8 6D 97 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 20,764 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 9B0E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 9B10* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## theduncehat

the 2.4.3.8606 patcher from VX is at: Download: wow_unsig(8606).zip | www.xup.in

It didn't seem to do anything for me, but it might help others out.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*February 24 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*February 23 2015*

Version #
*6.1.0.19678*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,387 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 010F* replace *E8 13 AA 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 21,440 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BD9E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BDA0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*February 27 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*February 26 2015*

Version #
*6.1.0.19702*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,887 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 00B7* replace *E8 03 A8 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 21,441 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BE6E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BE70* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 24 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 21 2015*

Version #
*6.1.2.19802*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,901 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0183* replace *E8 99 A4 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 21,457 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BFEE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BFF0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 1 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 31 2015*

Version #
*6.1.2.19831*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,904 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0183* replace *E8 99 A4 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 21,457 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BFEE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BFF0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## magoxxx

Becaus the old post was deleted i need to recover the edits for client 5.4.8 18414.

Thanks for any help

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 6 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 3 2015*

Version #
*6.1.2.19865*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 13,903 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0183* replace *E8 99 A4 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 21,457 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C0AE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C0B0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## Soldan

> Remove GlueXML protection : 
> You have to do this after the old rename sytem, it's like Mop, a little bit harder than cata/tlk
> (look this modcraft's thread Modcraft - View topic - [TUTORIAL]*Remove GlueXML-Check from WoW.exe)
> The case 3 is just higher than other cases, so you will need to use JMP LONG instead of JMP SHORT


I realized that Case 3 is a bit higher, and SHORT doesn't have the range to get to it.

My problem is that when I change it to LONG, it eats the full line, (Doesn't matter if I check NOP's or not). It deletes the line and adds 2-3 red lines.


I know it's because JMP LONG uses 5/6 bytes, and SHORT uses 2.. so it "overwrites" part of the structure.


Any idea? :S

----------


## Antan

Hey, Since the 6.0.3 19342 build, Lua/XML fix don't work anymore

They have changed the structure, i have try many things, but nothing work, you have a "corrupt glueXML error" in the logs folder, but the game start without wow error

Blizzard read this thread  :Frown:

----------


## Soldan

The copy.com links seem to have stopped working.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 23 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 22 2015*

Version #
*6.2.0.20173*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 14,253 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F995* replace *E8 ED EC 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 22,140 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 B8DE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 B8E0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 25 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 23 2015*

Version #
*6.2.0.20182*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*Size: 14,254 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 FA05* replace *E8 F9 ED 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*Size: 22,140 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 B88E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 B890* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 1 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 26 2015*

Version #
*6.2.0.20201*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:* Size: 14,255 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F923* replace *E8 ED EA 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:* Size: 22,141 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 B82E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 B830* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 7 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 2 2015*

Version #
*6.2.0.20216*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:* Size: 14,254 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 FA20* replace *E8 38 EA 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:* Size: 22,141 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 B89E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 B8A0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 15 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 9 2015*

Version #
*6.2.0.20253*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:* Size: 14,255 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F947* replace *E8 8F E6 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:* Size: 22,143 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 B84E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 B850* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## MistaBoo

Every time I check the "Disable "WoW.mfil" check", when I open up my Wow.exe it says: "Cannot stream required archive data. Please check the network connection."
My Wow will open fine if I check any of the other boxes but that one won't let me open it.

----------


## jh16

> Every time I check the "Disable "WoW.mfil" check", when I open up my Wow.exe it says: "Cannot stream required archive data. Please check the network connection."
> My Wow will open fine if I check any of the other boxes but that one won't let me open it.


For which version?
If its for any of the 5.x.x versions you can download the MPQ files from here:
http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8...ta/_index.html

----------


## MistaBoo

> For which version?
> If its for any of the 5.x.x versions you can download the MPQ files from here:
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8...ta/_index.html


I'm using 4.3.4  :Frown:

----------


## brotalnia

I get an error when trying to download latest versions:



> Bandwidth Exceeded
> Sorry, this content has run out of bandwidth.

----------


## jh16

> I get an error when trying to download latest versions:


Yeah I know. Copy.com is having quite a bit of problems.

----------


## jh16

My apologies, I have fixed the links for the latest version.

I needed to remove a lot of my public links. It seems when a certain amount of public links are used it shuts the entire thing down.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 28 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 27 2015*

Version #
*6.2.0.20338*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,255 KB ~No change from previous version~
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F947* replace *E8 8F E6 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,143 KB ~No change from previous version~
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 B84E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 B850* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## detonatorss

Where i can find the older wow.exe files or the offsets to edit?

----------


## jh16

> Where i can find the older wow.exe files or the offsets to edit?


Here are a couple of links that should help folks out. The "location info.txt" in each version folder has the edits that corresponds with the original exe. Some of them already have edit locations for private servers. However I will warn you that not every thing will work properly or the edits are the same for the exe you are working with.

5.X
6.X

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*September 1 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 25 2015*

Version #
*6.2.2.20444*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,255 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F9A2* replace *E8 51 E9 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,148 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BAAE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BAB0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*September 15 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*September 9 2015*

Version #
*6.2.2.20490*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,256 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F8FE* replace *E8 76 EC 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,148 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BC3E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BC40* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## frozen4

thanks , can you add fix to load custom \Interface\GlueXML\ file?

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*October 8 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*October 5 2015*

Version #
*6.2.2.20574*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,257 KB ~edits same as previous version~
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F8FE* replace *E8 76 EC 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,149 KB ~edits same as previous version~
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BC3E* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BC40* replace *84* with
> *85*


_Edit:_ For those trying to get to the 64-bit through the mega link. The bad language filter is getting rid of 4 letters in the link and turning them to asterisks.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*November 17 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*November 11 2015*

Version #
*6.2.3.20726*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,305 KB 
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F9E0* replace *E8 87 EB 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,246 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BBDE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BBE0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## swqsldz

Legion client patch please!

----------


## crushkid12

Is there a way to get this working on mac?

----------


## jh16

> Legion client patch please!


I did check one of these to see if I could find the locations the same way. Fortunately since Blizzard is sticking with the CASC game data everything will work fine.

Personally, I'm not going to be working on the Alpha/Beta exes. For the same reason I stopped working on the PTR exes.





> Is there a way to get this working on mac?


I can _do_ the edits for it. However, when the app is run on a Mac. It either does nothing or the icon just bounces on the dock and doesn't do anything else.

I'm sure if I had access to a blooming Mac computer I could figure the issue out. Unfortunately I don't so there hasn't been much progress in making it work.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*December 2 2015*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*December 1 2015*

Version #
*6.2.3.20779*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,306 KB 
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F9E0* replace *E8 87 EB 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,246 KB
> *Both edits below must be applied!*
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 BBDE* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 BBE0* replace *84* with
> *85*

----------


## swqsldz

I'm not good at IDA and OD, i hope i can find the offsets and figure out the signature or magic numbers to apply on later versions. because i found there are same magic numbers in WOD alpha/beta/ptr/live client exes.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*January 7 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*January 5 2016*

Version #
*6.2.3.20886*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,307 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 F9BD* replace *E8 AA EB 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,246 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit:*
> at offset *0001 BBDF* replace *0F 84* with
> *90 90*
> 
> *LOD Fix Edit A:*
> at offset *0098 9396* replace *76* with
> ...

----------


## Antan

LOD Fix Edit A, what does it do ?

----------


## jh16

> LOD Fix Edit A, what does it do ?


Makes it so most edited HD models don't explode while zoomed out.

----------


## toto69200

I tried to create FrameXML folder in Interface but it was renamed to .old after the launch of the game.

----------


## uzzy13u

i know you are boss on this forum but why your 4.3.4 (15595) exe have so much virus detections View image: 4 3 4 << ????

----------


## jh16

> i know you are boss on this forum but why your 4.3.4 (15595) exe have so much virus detections View image: 4 3 4 << ????


It's a false positive. Anything that changes bytes will cause a false positive.

----------


## blade121

> I can _do_ the edits for it. However, when the app is run on a Mac. It either does nothing or the icon just bounces on the dock and doesn't do anything else.
> 
> I'm sure if I had access to a blooming Mac computer I could figure the issue out. Unfortunately I don't so there hasn't been much progress in making it work.



I am curious if there is a way you can you remove sig from the wow binary if i have an original untouched version of the binary i think i can work around getting the app to launch. This is for 5.4.8 18414. I am trying to allow for WOD Models MPQ to load. For example MPQ for WOD by just adding the additional MPQ to the data/enUS directory. I have both the World of Warcraft and the World of Warcraft-64 binaries. is there any way to go ahead and patch them for connections patching too? if not i have always use the connection patcher to do this but i dont know if the offset will be change if you mod the binaries to use the connection patcher.

----------


## Antan

> I tried to create FrameXML folder in Interface but it was renamed to .old after the launch of the game.


Theses exe don't have the fix for unlock lua/xml

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 22 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 21 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21336*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,174 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 FF66* replace *E8 25 FC 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,631 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C7BC* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C7BE* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 22 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 22 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21345*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,175 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 FF0E* replace *E8 2A FC 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,634 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C68C* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C68E* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 23 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 23 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21348*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,175 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0000 FF0E* replace *E8 7C FB 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,634 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C68C* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C68E* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 24 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 24 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21355*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,176 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0087* replace *E8 92 FA 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,635 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C68C* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C68E* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## crushkid12

I'm unsure if this is related to using wine on mac but whenever I run this I get an error saying I've been disconnected (BLZ51914003). I've been using previous versions of this and they work fine, just the patch 6.2.4.21355 is doing this, although I never got to try the other patch 6.2.4 exes since I was busy this whole week. If anyone can confirm they get this error on windows that'd be great too.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 12 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 11 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21463*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,176 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0087* replace *E8 85 FA 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,635 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C68C* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C68E* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*May 17 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*May 5 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21676*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,176 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0087* replace *E8 DA F8 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,635 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C68C* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C68E* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*May 18 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*May 17 2016*

Version #
*6.2.4.21742*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,176 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0001 0087* replace *E8 85 FA 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 20,635 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0001 C68C* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0001 C68E* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## steff

We really need the latest 6.2.4 exe with interface protection removed.
Someone here that can give use some informations or help with this. Else we are not able to port our custom classes.

Thanks....

----------


## Allureana

eagerly awaiting new instructions for Legion - new wow version is 7.0.3.22248 as of Tuesday, July 19, 2016
Thanks in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## jh16

I will have it out soonish with some extra info regarding the way Legion loads custom data. Just want to make sure it is clear enough for everyone before I post it.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 15 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 19 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22248*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,820 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 CAB5* replace *E8 69 FE 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,572 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5DDA* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5DDC* replace *84* with
> *85*


Ok for those of you using the patched exe for any kind of swaps. You will need to extract the game files from the Legion client via CASCExplorer by tomrus88. Then edit or swap it the way you want from there.

I was able to do a login screen swap for Vanilla through WoD from doing this. Otherwise it will just crash.

Anywho enjoy!

_Edit:_ Doh, apparently they updated to another version. xD

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 19 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 19 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22267*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,820 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 CBA4* replace *E8 C9 04 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,574 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5E3A* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5E3C* replace *84* with
> *85*


Quick note:
If you have data previously leftover from WoD you need to delete it. Otherwise you run the risk of getting an error.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 20 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 20 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22277*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,821 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 CB36* replace *E8 41 FE 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,572 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5BDA* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5BDC* replace *84* with
> *85*


I know some things aren't quite working right but people are working on figuring it out! Just be patient.  :Smile:

----------


## Allureana

dang blizzard - they patched it to 7.0.3.22280 the same day you posted this.  :Frown: 
How do you locate these addresses to change from 01 to 00 and 84 to 85 in the wow-64 anyway?
Just curious.

----------


## Alfalfa

> dang blizzard - they patched it to 7.0.3.22280 the same day you posted this. 
> How do you locate these addresses to change from 01 to 00 and 84 to 85 in the wow-64 anyway?
> Just curious.


If you still have the old exe, go to the offset you're supposed to change, and copy a short series of bytes around the byte you're supposed to change, then on the new client search for that byte pattern.

That's what I did but it's a bit rudimentary.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 20 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 20 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22280*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,820 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 CB19* replace *E8 EB FD 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,572 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5D2A* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5D2C* replace *84* with
> *85*


_Edit:_
Currently working on figuring out a better way to handle the loading of custom data.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 21 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 21 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22289*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,820 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 CB32* replace *E8 DE FD 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,572 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5BB8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5BBA* replace *84* with
> ...


_Edit:_
Please be aware if you try to include any previous model edits you risk the chance of getting an error. Would be best to extract data from the Legion client and edit those instead of using older client models and such. Although I will confirm interface and texture edits work fine and dandy.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*July 22 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*July 22 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22293*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,820 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 CB32* replace *E8 D5 FD 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,572 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5BB8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5BBA* replace *84* with
> ...


Locations were the same from the previous version.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 3 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 1 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22345*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,823 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C002* replace *E8 81 FF 0D 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,580 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5AC8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5ACA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 9 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 8 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22396*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,823 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C040* replace *E8 44 01 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,581 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5AA8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5AAA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 10 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 9 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22410*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,823 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C0A7* replace *E8 AE 03 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,581 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5AA8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5AAA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## mysterygamer3k

They recently patched, a new patched .exe is required now for customized content. the current patch number is 7.0.3.22423

----------


## Android32

> Version Release Date:
> *August 10 2016*
> 
> Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
> *August 9 2016*
> 
> Version #
> *7.0.3.22410*


you take donations mate?

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 12 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 11 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22423*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,825 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 BFEF* replace *E8 98 06 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,583 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5B58* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5B5A* replace *84* with
> ...


Sorry for the delay. I was working on a project so I didn't see the update until last night. Ended up waiting til this morning to deal with the new version since I was running on only two hours of sleep for the past few days. Would have noticed it sooner if I had gotten a message on Skype. :P
And yes I do but I'll have to PM you the link since I think asking for donations in this particular subforum is frowned upon or against one of the forum rules or something. I don't remember but I'd rather not take the chance of getting a strike from a moderator.

----------


## zauana

You sir are amazing. Thank you so much for this!

----------


## choof

Crisis averted. Kinda helps to patch the exe after downloading it. =P

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 25 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 23 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22498*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,834 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C002* replace *E8 C8 01 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,598 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5BC8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5BCA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 25 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 25 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22522*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,835 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C082* replace *E8 70 06 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,598 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5A88* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5A8A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*September 1 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*September 1 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22566*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,835 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C083* replace *E8 2C 06 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,598 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5998* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 599A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## temport

Hello is that fixed exe from 6.2.4 work for private server i try it on 6.2.0 exe and it wasnt work in before from an other site and i think 7.0.3 doesnt work on private server i test it but maybe i miss something?

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*September 14 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*September 8 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22594*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,838 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C151* replace *E8 38 0A 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,604 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5A38* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5A3A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*September 20 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*September 15 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22624*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,837 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 BFE5* replace *E8 5B 0B 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,604 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5A78* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5A7A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## zeronoob

Does not work!
Tried with custom models and also tried to add "FrameXML" folder.
The game does not show any custom models and renamed the"FrameXML" folder to "FrameXML.old"!

Tested with both 32 Bit and 64 Bit.
Also tested both Downloaded Version and manually edited.

Client Version: 7.0.3.22624

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*October 5 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*October 4 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22747*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,839 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 C0B9* replace *E8 18 06 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,606 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5C08* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5C0A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*October 11 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*October 11 2016*

Version #
*7.0.3.22810*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 13,839 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 BF86* replace *E8 29 05 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 22,606 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 5B48* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 5B4A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## TrioxX

Anyone tried to patch the Mac client? Would love to perform some model edits on the mac version.

----------


## Woweur

> Does not work!
> Tried with custom models and also tried to add "FrameXML" folder.
> The game does not show any custom models and renamed the"FrameXML" folder to "FrameXML.old"!
> 
> Tested with both 32 Bit and 64 Bit.
> Also tested both Downloaded Version and manually edited.
> 
> Client Version: 7.0.3.22624


+1, patched binary didn't works.

----------


## Adorani

Removing GlueXML check in Legion 7.0.3 22810 seems to have changed from WoD. The errors "GlueXML is modified or corrupt", "GlueXML has corrupt signature" and "GlueXML missing signature" are no longer there so I can't seem to find the switch. Managed to prevent the .old renaming though. Any ideas?

----------


## jh16

> Does not work!
> Tried with custom models and also tried to add "FrameXML" folder.
> The game does not show any custom models and renamed the"FrameXML" folder to "FrameXML.old"!
> 
> Tested with both 32 Bit and 64 Bit.
> Also tested both Downloaded Version and manually edited.
> 
> Client Version: 7.0.3.22624


I don't do the FrameXML edit. Someone else will have to show you that one. As for the custom models, how are you trying to apply them?




> +1, patched binary didn't works.


They work, just have to place the data in the correct place..

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*October 25 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*October 24 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.22900*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,143 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D14D* replace *E8 91 0B 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,204 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 CD48* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 CD4A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*October 25 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*October 25 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.22908*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,143 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D153* replace *E8 A2 08 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,206 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 CEA8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 CEAA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## lovexian

hi all. i need patched wow.exe 5.4.8 18414 for simply putting folder FrameXML and FrameXML.toc in that folder so I need use lua scripts(have method of unlocking lua in every version of wow but I need patched exe).
I've tried many exe's from jh16 and that's didn't work for me even FrameXML/GlueXML folder. I spent one night without sleep to know whats wrong and even with patches it didn't working. Anyone can help me with patching or just giving wow.exe for that? Just... guide in the first page is outdated(i think) and I can't see screens - they are so small resolution  :Frown: 

I can give 3.3.5 example patched file(for FrameXML/GlueXML) if you need it. 

And yes, big thanks to jh16 for him work.

So if anyone can help me, answer me please. I will be very glad.

----------


## lovexian

Also, I've tried guide from modcraft. As it should be, 3.3.5 and 5.4.8(example) have different structure and I don't have any ideas what I need to do.

3.3.5:

5.4.8

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*November 3 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*November 1 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.22950*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,146 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D4AE* replace *E8 C2 0A 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,209 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D138* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D13A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*November 7 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*November 7 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.22989*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,146 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D3CB* replace *E8 65 09 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,209 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D188* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D18A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*November 8 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*November 8 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.22995*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,147 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D4CE* replace *E8 B3 0A 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,209 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D168* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D16A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*November 14 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*November 8 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.22996*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,147 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D4CE* replace *E8 B3 0A 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,209 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D1F8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D1FA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## lululalaland

dont know if im allowed to just post this here. But i fcking love you jh. Damn man another patch out and you already updated it. fcking love you man <3 keep modding alive

----------


## Blackplayer27

Some people asked in this thread for a disabled GlueXML & FramXML protection.
I can remove it for 6.2.4:21355 32bit version and need now some help to find the edits in the 64bit

[6.2.4:21355] Remove GlueXML &amp; FramXML protection ([6.2.4:21355] Remove GlueXML & FramXML protection)

----------


## Walkum

Hi, first thing congratulations for this work, is so amazing, very great. Thanks for all.

I don't know why, but on 32 bits client the Sound change not works, still listening Legion login screen music. On 64 bits works fine.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*December 2 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*December 2 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.23171*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,147 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D565* replace *E8 8F 09 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,209 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D008* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D00A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*December 9 2016*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*December 9 2016*

Version #
*7.1.0.23222*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,147 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D57C* replace *E8 86 0A 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,210 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 CEC8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 CECA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*January 10 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*January 6 2017*

Version #
*7.1.5.23360*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,163 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D7C1* replace *E8 93 08 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,249 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D208* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D20A* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*January 25 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*January 17 2017*

Version #
*7.1.5.23420*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,165 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0008 D680* replace *E8 C4 0F 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 23,252 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *0009 D3A8* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *0009 D3AA* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## Allureana

As of 2pm PDT, 3/28/2017, the latest version of WoW is 7.2.0.23835. Thanks in advance for the new patch info whenever it gets posted.  :Smile: 

A little later, I examined my old backup copy of the "unpatched" (7.1.5.23420) wow-64.exe looking at the bytes immediately preceding the patch locations given for version 23420.
I found that "95 c6 89 14 38 41 f6 c7" preceded the first patch location and "04 3e 02 00 00 00 40 f6 c6" preceded the second patch location in the wow-64.exe version 23420.
Next, I search for those data patterns in the wow-64 version 23835 and only found one occurrence of each and both were followed by "01 0f 84" which is what I was looking for.
After making a backup copy of the unpatched 7.2.0.23835 (to repeat this process with after the next version change) wow-64.exe, I edited the newly downloaded copy of the wow-64.exe using these instructions that I just wrote up. I have tested this with the 7.2.0.23835 version of WoW-64.exe and it works. Note: I chose to use lowercase for the letters to avoid confusing the B's with the 8's.

For 64-bit: version 7.2.0.23835
Patched:
Size: 24,027 KB
~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editor~
Custom Data Edit A:
at offset 000b 7f16 replace 01 with 00

Custom Data Edit B:
at offset 000b 7f18 replace 84 with 85

Custom Data Edit C:
at offset 000b 80f5 replace 01 with 00

Custom Data Edit D:
at offset 000b 80f7 replace 84 with 85

I didn't bother figuring out the patches for the 32 bit version because the person who makes Tmorph isn't going to be making it for 32 bit anymore.
Now if only I could figure out how to update Tmorph myself. (sigh)

p.s. - I also leave the 32 bit version unaltered so if we have company visiting, I run that instead of the fixed 64 bit version so the game stays looking normal.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 28 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 24 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23826*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,640 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 96C7* replace *E8 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,027 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 7E66* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 7E68* replace *84* with
> ...


I know it's late but heck why not. Putting out the next and current version shortly.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 28 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 28 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23835*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,640 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 9782* replace *E8 BA C1 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,027 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 7F16* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 7F18* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## zauana

As usual, you're my hero for this!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 29 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 28 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23836*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,640 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 96CB* replace *E8 BA C1 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,028 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 7F36* replace *01* with
> *00*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 7F38* replace *84* with
> ...

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 29 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 29 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23846*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,640 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 973D* replace *E8 25 C2 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,027 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:* ~Condensed previous "A" & "B" edits into one.
> at offset *000B 7EC6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:* ~Condensed previous "C" & "D" edits into one.
> at offset *000B 80A5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## Allureana

Version Release Date:
March 29 2017

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
March 29 2017

For 64-bit: version 7.2.0.23846
Patched:
Size: 24,027 KB
~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
Custom Data Edit A:
at offset 000b 7ec6 replace 01 with 00

Custom Data Edit B:
at offset 000b 7ec8 replace 84 with 85

Custom Data Edit C:
at offset 000b 80a5 replace 01 with 00

Custom Data Edit D:
at offset 000b 80a7 replace 84 with 85

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 30 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 29 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23852*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,640 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 973D* replace *E8 25 C2 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,027 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 7EC6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 80A5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*March 31 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*March 30 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23857*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,640 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 973D* replace *E8 10 C2 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,027 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 7EE6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 80C5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 5 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 4 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23877*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,641 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 98C9* replace *E8 2E C3 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,028 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8106* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 82E5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 7 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 7 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23905*


Blizzard reverted back to the previous version, 7.2.0.23877.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 11 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 10 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23911*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,642 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 9846* replace *E8 99 C7 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,030 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 81E6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 83C5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*


This one had the same locations as 7.2.0.23905.

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 17 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 13 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.23937*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,641 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 9870* replace *E8 E6 C4 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,031 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8086* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 8265* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*April 27 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*April 27 2017*

Version #
*7.2.0.24015*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,642 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 981F* replace *E8 60 C5 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,031 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 81C6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 83A5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 13 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 12 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24330*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,770 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 AD05* replace *E8 23 DA 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,287 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 93D6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 95B5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 16 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 15 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24367*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,771 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 AF1A* replace *E8 73 D9 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,287 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8F86* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 9165* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 22 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 22 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24414* ~Size and locations are same as 7.2.5.24367~




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,771 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 AF1A* replace *E8 73 D9 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,287 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8F86* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 9165* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 22 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 22 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24415* ~Size and locations are same as 7.2.5.24367~




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,771 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 AF1A* replace *E8 73 D9 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,287 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8F86* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 9165* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 26 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 23 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24430* ~Size and locations are same as 7.2.5.24367~




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,771 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 AF1A* replace *E8 24 D9 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,287 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8F86* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 9165* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*June 29 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*June 27 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24461*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,774 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 ADAA* replace *E8 DF DE 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,292 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 8F16* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 90F5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## jh16

Version Release Date:
*August 3 2017*

Version Compiled Date: ~displayed at the bottom left of login screen~
*August 2 2017*

Version #
*7.2.5.24742*




> *For 32-bit:*
> Download 
> *Patched:*  Size: 14,774 KB 
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Force 32-bit Client A:*
> at offset *0009 AE97* replace *E8 29 D7 0E 00* with
> *90 90 90 90 90*
> 
> *Force 32-bit Client B:*
> ...





> *For 64-bit:*
> *Patched:*  Size: 24,292 KB
> ~This info is for hex editing the exe yourself via a hex editer~
> *Custom Data Edit A:*
> at offset *000B 90C6* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*
> 
> *Custom Data Edit B:*
> at offset *000B 92A5* replace *01 0F 84* with
> *00 0F 85*

----------


## Allureana

Whew! 7.3.0(24920) changed a bunch of stuff. I can't find any of the usual data strings I used to use to locate the correct 01 0f 84. Guess I'll be waiting for jh16 to puzzle this one out. I never did understand what I was changing, anyhow. I only used to search for the strings that preceded the 01 0f 84 in the original versions where jh16 had given us specific addresses to modify.

----------


## lululalaland

> Whew! 7.3.0(24920) changed a bunch of stuff. I can't find any of the usual data strings I used to use to locate the correct 01 0f 84. Guess I'll be waiting for jh16 to puzzle this one out. I never did understand what I was changing, anyhow. I only used to search for the strings that preceded the 01 0f 84 in the original versions where jh16 had given us specific addresses to modify.


ya i will be waiting for jh as well mate

----------


## lululalaland

jh can we help you somehow ?

edit:
i guess it must be pretty serious ... oh boi i just hope someone manages to remove the protection of the .exe so that i can use my mods... 
I cant play legion with these shitty animations

----------


## jh16

Here's an update:

Due to Blizzard throwing us a curve ball on their new protection on the exe, the old ways of finding the proper locations to edit are gone. Disassembler programs return garbage code due to this new protection. Until someone can properly decipher this protection, applying edits is on hold.

----------


## lululalaland

oh no... no god pls no... i feared that it was because of the new protection thing... same goes for tmorph ... 
god dammit... 
I have no words for this.
I cant play like that. And if the possibility is gone with changing the damn dbFiles, then i cant change the spell animations and whatever the hell. Oh boi... why blizzard ?? They just have to ruin everything for me ...

----------


## Allureana

> Here's an update:
> 
> Due to Blizzard throwing us a curve ball on their new protection on the exe, the old ways of finding the proper locations to edit are gone. Disassembler programs return garbage code due to this new protection. Until someone can properly decipher this protection, applying edits is on hold.


Every program can eventually be deciphered reverse engineered, hacked, given enough time and effort. I'd like to thank and encourage those who will eventually succeed, because it will happen. Too many people want it to happen and nothing teases a programmer more than something that says "you can't break me". All walls eventually fall. Has anyone ever read the actual encryption method used for DeCSS? Nasty stuff but it, too, fell. Anti-disassembler protections? Someone will eventually rig a sandbox and cpu emulator and run the whole affair inside that and see the innards of what's going on, or they'll just get lucky and find the tricks where Blizzard makes blocks of "data" in their code act like executable code, or vice versa. Someone will have an epiphany at 3 in the morning as the code blocks crumble to their efforts. After all, it's really just another dungeon and a meaner boss - they all go down eventually.

It might be something as simple as a tiny bit of code that reads a large block of data into memory while XORing the bits and then jumps to the new, now-executable code. Finding it may be a needle in a haystack, but if enough people jump in with bare feet, it will be found.

----------


## lululalaland

> Every program can eventually be deciphered reverse engineered, hacked, given enough time and effort. I'd like to thank and encourage those who will eventually succeed, because it will happen. Too many people want it to happen and nothing teases a programmer more than something that says "you can't break me". All walls eventually fall. Has anyone ever read the actual encryption method used for DeCSS? Nasty stuff but it, too, fell. Anti-disassembler protections? Someone will eventually rig a sandbox and cpu emulator and run the whole affair inside that and see the innards of what's going on, or they'll just get lucky and find the tricks where Blizzard makes blocks of "data" in their code act like executable code, or vice versa. Someone will have an epiphany at 3 in the morning as the code blocks crumble to their efforts. After all, it's really just another dungeon and a meaner boss - they all go down eventually.
> 
> It might be something as simple as a tiny bit of code that reads a large block of data into memory while XORing the bits and then jumps to the new, now-executable code. Finding it may be a needle in a haystack, but if enough people jump in with bare feet, it will be found.


Lets hope that you are right. And that there are people actually looking for a solution to bypass this.

----------


## Allureana

Suggestion for possibly useful tool to counter the obfuscation? https://www.blackhat.com/presentatio...s-04-eagle.pdf

----------


## jh16

Interesting, I'll have to take a look more into this.

----------


## lululalaland

i dont want to pressure you or anyone ... but can you give us an update on our current "situation" ? 
No matter the outcome, id still like to thank jh for all you have done for us in the past years and im really grateful for your work so far. I cant express how much i owe you because of the wow.exe that you provided in wod actually got me into wow modding. So yeah...thx mate. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Allureana

I found an article about another tool that might be useful, though this tool doesn't mention obfuscation. It does mention being able to set breakpoints, etc. in executing code.
It came in a "SourceForge Update" Issue #15 that I got in email earlier today.
x64dbg download | SourceForge.net

Community Choice Project of the Month for October
from the email:

"x64dbg is a user-mode debugger for Windows that focuses on debugging and analyzing executables, for which the source code is not available. A good use case would be debugging malware. Once you load an executable you can step through it, place breakpoints, view the registers, memory, call stack, threads and a lot more. Learn more from developer Duncan Ogilvie who shared some thoughts about the project’s history, purpose, and direction here*. 
Start using x64dbg today. "

*here is a link to Duncan Ogilvie's discussion about the project:
October 2017, “Community Choice” Project of the Month – x64dbg - SourceForge Community Blog

Again, hope this helps. The tools might be useful.

----------


## Allureana

Suggestions:
1 - perhaps Blizzard will tire of obfuscating their code, as I read that doing so also may make it harder for their own developers to debug. Maybe just do a quick attempt to disassemble each new patch to see if they gave up the effort of obfuscation after what they felt was long enough to discourage reverse engineering? I doubt they will give it up, but hey, if they do, we might have a brief return to what was and maybe be able to capture a few more of our visuals until they resume obfuscation?
2 - read about methods they might be using to obfuscate the code to see what those tools do and perhaps figure out how to reverse that? https://www.google.com/search?source...our+executable shows lots of different tools for obfuscating different languages (C++, .NET, Java, etcetera).

(edit: I notice the link I posted has some dot dot dot ellipses in it and might not work right, but all I did was search for "obfuscate your executable")

Although I doubt the developers of such tools might fail to obfuscate their own tools, at least one of those tools I saw looked like it was open source and could be studied.

Just some ideas being tossed out here. Is anyone making any progress - or even still spending any time attempting to work on this issue? I hope not everyone has completely given up. Meanwhile, I've scoured my PC looking for vid captures of some of the antics of my underdressed or altered toons and found a few interesting shots. I especially enjoy ones I have of my draenei swimming along in the water, with the POV looking slightly up and back at her fome just a little below and ahead of her. Those bring a whole new meaning and view to the "breast stroke". Ah, the memories.

----------


## doityourself

> Suggestions:
> 1 - perhaps Blizzard will tire of obfuscating their code, as I read that doing so also may make it harder for their own developers to debug. Maybe just do a quick attempt to disassemble each new patch to see if they gave up the effort of obfuscation after what they felt was long enough to discourage reverse engineering? I doubt they will give it up, but hey, if they do, we might have a brief return to what was and maybe be able to capture a few more of our visuals until they resume obfuscation?
> 2 - read about methods they might be using to obfuscate the code to see what those tools do and perhaps figure out how to reverse that? https://www.google.com/search?source...our+executable shows lots of different tools for obfuscating different languages (C++, .NET, Java, etcetera).
> 
> (edit: I notice the link I posted has some dot dot dot ellipses in it and might not work right, but all I did was search for "obfuscate your executable")
> 
> Although I doubt the developers of such tools might fail to obfuscate their own tools, at least one of those tools I saw looked like it was open source and could be studied.
> 
> Just some ideas being tossed out here. Is anyone making any progress - or even still spending any time attempting to work on this issue? I hope not everyone has completely given up. Meanwhile, I've scoured my PC looking for vid captures of some of the antics of my underdressed or altered toons and found a few interesting shots. I especially enjoy ones I have of my draenei swimming along in the water, with the POV looking slightly up and back at her fome just a little below and ahead of her. Those bring a whole new meaning and view to the "breast stroke". Ah, the memories.


Try to use my launcher (in testing phase, not sure if it will lead to bans), if you are talking about loading custom files.

----------


## galaser

> Try to use my launcher (in testing phase, not sure if it will lead to bans), if you are talking about loading custom files.


Is it adapted under Windows 8? Not everyone has win 10.

----------


## doityourself

> Is it adapted under Windows 8? Not everyone has win 10.


Right now I'm at a point where I say: That's your problem if you failed to use a free upgrade to a better system.

----------


## lululalaland

> Right now I'm at a point where I say: That's your problem if you failed to use a free upgrade to a better system.


not really a "better system" if it breaks your computer

----------


## pogob

> Suggestions:
> 1 - perhaps Blizzard will tire of obfuscating their code, as I read that doing so also may make it harder for their own developers to debug. Maybe just do a quick attempt to disassemble each new patch to see if they gave up the effort of obfuscation after what they felt was long enough to discourage reverse engineering? I doubt they will give it up, but hey, if they do, we might have a brief return to what was and maybe be able to capture a few more of our visuals until they resume obfuscation?
> 2 - read about methods they might be using to obfuscate the code to see what those tools do and perhaps figure out how to reverse that? https://www.google.com/search?source...our+executable shows lots of different tools for obfuscating different languages (C++, .NET, Java, etcetera).
> 
> (edit: I notice the link I posted has some dot dot dot ellipses in it and might not work right, but all I did was search for "obfuscate your executable")
> 
> Although I doubt the developers of such tools might fail to obfuscate their own tools, at least one of those tools I saw looked like it was open source and could be studied.
> 
> Just some ideas being tossed out here. Is anyone making any progress - or even still spending any time attempting to work on this issue? I hope not everyone has completely given up. Meanwhile, I've scoured my PC looking for vid captures of some of the antics of my underdressed or altered toons and found a few interesting shots. I especially enjoy ones I have of my draenei swimming along in the water, with the POV looking slightly up and back at her fome just a little below and ahead of her. Those bring a whole new meaning and view to the "breast stroke". Ah, the memories.


Blizz seems to be somewhat tired already, the last patch (7.3.2) saw a lot of protections that were implemented in 7.3 removed. No idea why they did that and if they're planning on making a new Warden but this patch is much more forgiving to injections at least.

----------


## lululalaland

> Blizz seems to be somewhat tired already, the last patch (7.3.2) saw a lot of protections that were implemented in 7.3 removed. No idea why they did that and if they're planning on making a new Warden but this patch is much more forgiving to injections at least.


wait... so 7.3.2 is already out ? i apologize if i understood something wrong, but i just cancelled my sub last week

----------


## doityourself

> Blizz seems to be somewhat tired already, the last patch (7.3.2) saw a lot of protections that were implemented in 7.3 removed. No idea why they did that and if they're planning on making a new Warden but this patch is much more forgiving to injections at least.


Not really, nope

----------


## Arturios

so I noticed that wow new patch 7.3.2 is out is there a new version of the exe coming soon? just wondering got some orc skins that are from the draenor orcs I like to use

----------


## galaser

> so I noticed that wow new patch 7.3.2 is out is there a new version of the exe coming soon? just wondering got some orc skins that are from the draenor orcs I like to use


in this moment, this protection remover is not working, blizz made new protection. I can only advice to use Arctium WoW Client Launcher, now it support windows 7.

----------


## Allureana

Thank you for mentioning that launcher. I had not heard of it* and it does work. I still miss tmorph, but half a loaf is better than none.


* - I don't know how I missed your post to me from Oct 26 where you told me to try the launcher, but it wasn't until today (Dec 10) that I saw the email notification of the posts in this thread and found "Arctium WoW Client Launcher" to Google for so I could get it. I have no words to express how grateful I am for this launcher, even though I still miss the playing around I did with tmorph appearance changes. Were you already using x64dbg before I suggested it on Oct 4th? Were any of my suggestions helpful? I can't focus well enough to do the nitty gritty work but sometimes I have good hunches about tools to try using.

----------


## Natea

something new? :_(

----------


## Allureana

> something new? :_(


I'm just using the Arctium WoW Launcher for now, until maybe someone figures out how to make a tmorph equivalent that works again.
Google search for "Arctium WoW Launcher" and you should be taken to the other place in ownedcore where you can find the download link.
It's been working OK for me with the "non model change patches" from the Legion patches in the download section at Azerothica*.
The creator does caution that it might be detectable by Blizzard, but so far, I've had no issues except when the Battle.net & WoW game updated versions and I forgot to go get the updated launcher. If that happens and the game crashes, make sure to UNCHECK the box that says send the report to Blizzard and close out of the error reporting box without sending any report at all.Then go look for the arctium wow launcher's latest update and replace the old one with one that says it's specifically for the current version of the wow game.
Note: it is only for use with retail WoW. This is nothing like as powerful as tmorph was, but at least the bikinis can come off again.

* - If anyone knows of any *changed*-model nude patches* that work with Legion* (without creating invisible avatars or exploding effects during animations), please supply a link to those here, or at least tell us where to look. So far, all of any "model changed" patches I found for Legion just don't work. Either they don't rez, or they crash the game, or the animation effects cause "exploding" of the avatar.

----------


## Natea

In my case I think that the arctium launcher will not be enough for me.
I need the .exe in this posts to load a modified .db2 with custom gameobject patch for a private roleplay server.

Arctium Launcher works to load modified db2 files with custom skins, more spawning gameobjects?

----------


## Ikkarus

Anyone with the right skills could please make this work again?
I would even throw some bucks to see it work again. =D

----------


## lululalaland

> Anyone with the right skills could please make this work again?
> I would even throw some bucks to see it work again. =D


Did you even read the posts before ??
Use arctium launcher.

----------


## galaser

Exult, people! Modified .exe is back!
Error | Darknest Fantasy first post is updated.
Now you have to download file: Arctium Files

----------


## konsky

Hi guys! I'm badly looking for vanilla WoW.exe - patch 1.12.1 - build 5875 - SIG/MD5 protection remover... I know several years ago, there used to be available wow_unsig(5875).zip, but now, it looks like it doesn't exist on the internet anymore.
Does anyone have copy of wow_unsig(5875).zip (or the exe inside it)?

Thanks!

----------


## Esi-Omsk

Hello. You can send a link to exe 7.3.5.26365, I'm playing on a pirated server, this version is installed. Thank you in advance!

----------


## Esi-Omsk

> Hello. You can send a link to exe 7.3.5.26365, I'm playing on a pirated server, this version is installed. Thank you in advance!


just wanted to find out if anyone left on the computer exe version 26365?

----------


## Erictemponi

Hi.
I tried to remove protection check from TBC 2.4.3 (8606) and it worked for GlueXML and FrameXML, but if I change some DBC file I get a File Corrupt error.
I removed protection check following Buddiman's tutorial ([TUTORIAL] Remove GlueXML-Check from WoW.exe).
I found the wow_unsig(8606) (made by VX) and tried with it too, but I get same error if I try to do a change in a DBC file, like change a map's name.
Can someone help me with it please?

----------


## gablor

Hi, I'm looking for a 7.3.5.26365 exe to play on a private server
regards

----------


## chovie23q

when I use this for 4.3.4 I get an error when starting up wow.exe saying "Cannot stream required archive data. Please check the network cnnection."

Any help for this? Or if someone can tell me how to use it properly if I'm doing something wrong

----------


## madmax765

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ayos

Does somebody have the tool to remove FrameXML protection from 1.12.1 WoW.exe? Or the already modified exe is fine aswell. I've found a modified exe with glueXml prot. removed, but frameXML removal is also ciritcal for me. Thanks!

----------


## konsky

> Does somebody have the tool to remove FrameXML protection from 1.12.1 WoW.exe? Or the already modified exe is fine aswell. I've found a modified exe with glueXml prot. removed, but frameXML removal is also ciritcal for me. Thanks!


Hi, I've checked everything, but it really seems the remover isn't on the internet anymore.
Only way I see is try to somehow contact directly authors of the the patch.

----------


## LoomaR

You can bring informations to 5.4.8.18414?

----------


## Jaladhjin

Does this also allow WoW when opened from an RDP session?

I tried this utility first: GitHub - Jnnshschl/WowRdpPatcher: A patcher for old wow executeables to enable usage over RDP (Remote Desktop)

Unfortunately without success :-(

----------


## Paulbzh

Hello,

Is there a solution for WoW Retail currently?

----------

